# The Tale of Glenn Curtiss’ Last Aviation Invention, Has no Tail.”



## Chispa (12 Mar 2016)

I’m presently tying loose ends on a study paper compiled decades ago, from 20, now at 100 pages decided I’ll split into 3 separate papers, first styled: “The Canadian Aviation Corps, First Contingent CEF Air Farce, Sept., 1914.” Although you also have the Subfonds SF71, Holliday 2004 set the benchmark, parts are questionable and painted 1915-16 with a wide brush, as 2 public calls, supported by a portion of  MP’s, &c., on the formation of a “Canadian Aviation Corps.” Only in December 1914 the formation of a “Canadian Aviation Corps” at Salisbury, was printed owing too “chin wagging Janney” hidden agendas. 

While looking for photos in the Toronto archives on Long Branch Aerodrome, Curtiss Flying School, noted all accounts of the day was Styled as, McCurdy Aviation School.







The tale is it has no tail. The last invention of the late Glenn Curtiss; pioneer aviator; makes its first flight. It is a paradox in design; having no tail. 
It has a landing speed of 90 miles an hour and cannot dive; spin or loop. Mr. Curtiss looked upon it as the Ford of the air and expected to market
it at $1,000, 14 January 1931.


THK U FR YR TME 

Joseph.


----------

